# what causes test flu?



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I know its down to test obviously but what I want to know is what is the scientific reasoning for this?


----------



## Young_Monster (Feb 13, 2010)

So I'm led to believe

* Slight initial alergy to oil or injection components (steroid).

* Antagonism to other hormones, and reduced -natural- antinflamatory cytokine releasr as a result.

* Decreased immune system -temporary-.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

As backwards as this sounds I was always told it was estrogen :lol:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

It's not actually fully understood why testosterone suppresses immunity but it does. Multiple mechanisms have been suggested, such as direct reduction of T-lymphocyte production by high testosterone concentrations, and by high test levels causing interference/blocking of other hormones which enable normal immune function.

Also, large increases in testosterone increase corticosterone levels... in many other animals corticosterone is one of the prime suppressive regulatory hormones of the immune system (and there's a direct link between administering testosterone leading directly to increases in corticosterone and then suppressed immunity), but in humans it's role is not so clear cut as corticosterone is less well studied in people... although there's a strong case to be made that what happens in most other animals also happens in humans.


----------



## Pav Singh B. (Nov 6, 2010)

I have not got test flu before but my matie has and he told me he only notices it when he up'd his dose, then he felt more tired/sleepy aswell


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

The rapid rise in estrogen is often the cause. I have many clients that don't get so called "test flu" since using an AI to manage estrogen.

It does make sense if you consider the symptoms of "test flu" and the symptoms of a rapid rise in estrogen produce the same symptoms.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

mars1960 said:


> The rapid rise in estrogen is often the cause. I have many clients that don't get so called "test flu" since using an AI to manage estrogen.
> 
> It does make sense if you consider the symptoms of "test flu" and the symptoms of a rapid rise in estrogen produce the same symptoms.


so i wasnt just making it up then lol. im sure this is what i was once told


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

So does test flu feel like normal flu or is it less severe? I had the worst flu like illness I had ever experienced in my life on week 6 of a test cycle, but I would say it was something I caught rather than being caused by test as it lasted around 2 weeks. I am also lead to believe that multi-estered test is more likely to cause these symptoms.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

ive had some mild flu symptoms from sust and prop but did get mega death flu from a certain banned labs test e 250 , every shot gave 24 hours of the shakes aches and shivers and a pip that lasted 10 days.. needless to say it got chucked!

i believe bad production can have a lot to do with it


----------



## Olzie (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm3-4 weeks into a test e cycle (600ml pw) i have been running just 200ml pw of prop (first 4 week) waitin for the test e to kick in. I now feel like crap. I'm atthe point were the test e should be staring to do its biz. I've felt great upto now. Woke up this morning with alot of the symptoms of flu or test flu? Could be either. Is it common for test flu to start at this point of a cycle? Cheers


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Due to your body not recognising a foreign body that you have injected into it... I got test flu with Test Cyp on my first cycle but now I use Test E I dont get it?


----------



## Oscars (Jun 28, 2012)

Andrewgenic said:


> So does test flu feel like normal flu or is it less severe? I had the worst flu like illness I had ever experienced in my life on week 6 of a test cycle, but I would say it was something I caught rather than being caused by test as it lasted around 2 weeks. I am also lead to believe that multi-estered test is more likely to cause these symptoms.


 i get it and its like mild flu without the fever or body temp increase


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

When I started T I got flu symptoms for a couple days, then it was fine, but I have noticed about an hour after each shot, I sneeze, every time lol


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

Seems I've got the short end of the stick 

I get it three times throughout a blast, first when I front load at the start of a cycle, second when I up the dose around week 8 then third when I up the dose at week 12 

Thankfully it only lasts until I wake up the next morning


----------



## Sebbek (Apr 25, 2013)

With 5-10 gr of vit c/day I don't even remember what was test flu like

Best S


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

My test my be s**t as I don't get test flu ???


----------

